# Is Ultra Flex the best welding leads ?



## Cr2348455 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I want to buy 50’ of #1 Ultra Flex welding cable on EBay. 
I was told by my LWS that they are the most flexible and lightest in weight. 
I have a Miller Dialarc HF,  which goes up to 310 dc and ac. 
I usually set at 180 amps, but want to be able to run some 1/4” 7018 or 6010 if I felt like it. 
Any advice is appreciated,
Thanks in advance,
J


----------



## General Zod (Apr 24, 2021)

Sure, why not?  I don't think it will be any lighter as the copper will still weigh the same as 50 ft of #1 in any other type.  I don't think the jacket weight will make too much difference in the overall weight.  But I bet the added flexibility will be nice.


----------



## Cr2348455 (Apr 24, 2021)

Is the jacket as durable as standard #1 welding cable  ?
Thanks


----------



## General Zod (Apr 24, 2021)

I've never used it/seen it in-person, so I can't say.  I would imagine it is very much softer and susceptible to damage easier, but that is solely speculation.  I'm basing my speculation on my comparison of my Flexzilla air hoses vs regular rubber air hoses.   The Flexzilla  hoses are much more pliable as advertised, and very very soft.


----------



## Cr2348455 (Apr 24, 2021)

_Thanks_


----------



## G-ManBart (Apr 26, 2021)

I get lost trying to keep track of all the different cable brands, specs, and terms, but I've been really impressed with the cable below.  It's made in the U.S., sold by a company in Michigan who ships quickly, and it's extremely flexible cable.  Honestly, it even smells nice....no joke.  I've made a couple of sets of heavy jumper cables with it as well as leads for my engine drive and I can't imagine anything being more flexible.









						50' #1 AWG EXCELENE WELDING/BATTERY CABLE 25' RED 25 BLACK 600V USA MADE 105c  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 50' #1 AWG EXCELENE WELDING/BATTERY CABLE 25' RED 25 BLACK 600V USA MADE 105c at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Cr2348455 (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks g-manbart


----------

